# Saint Mary Church



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Saint Mary Church in Imbaba, Cairo, which was torched in a sectarian attack in May, has been refurbished and reopened this week. Here's hoping that it's the last we see of this sectarian stupidity. Here's a video in English:

Torched Egyptian church reopens | Video | Reuters.com


----------

